# CNC Machine List



## mezalick (Apr 27, 2017)

Dose anyone know of a place that lists the CNC Machine manufactures / distributors in the US,,,?
Machines for routing wood with 3-D scenes ...
I know of ShopBot, Axiom, Camaster, AXYZ, Onsrud, Shark, Laguna, ShopSaber...and maybe a few others.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Michael! Are you looking for a machine ready to use or do you want to build one? I know the ones you listed are ready to use but thought I'd ask. How large, hobby or business (or combo), acceptable tolerances and repeatability, etc. - all of that will help in the responses you'll get.

David


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Don't forget Probotix.com. Also Multicam.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Michael.
FLA , the same place where David got his . I think your in the same state as FLA also. 

https://www.finelineautomation.com


----------



## mezalick (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks for the responses and the welcome.

I have a 4x8 CaMaster Cobra for 8 years now, so my question is really about simple research for an upcoming project.

With so many new machines coming on the market it 's hard to keep up with them all.

David, I'm just looking for who's making what, and yes, already build, not the do it yourself kind.

RainMan 2.0 you are correct.
I'm in Philadelphia, PA and they are in Lebanon, PA,,,about 1 1/2 drive.

Thanks again


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

IndustrialCNC.com
ShopBot - ShopBotTools.com
TechnoCNC - TechnoCNC.com
Gerber Sabre - Sabre® Routers
AXYZ Industrial CNC Routers: The most diverse options in the industry
VisionEngravers - CNC Routers | Engraving Machines | Vision Engraving & Routing Systems


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Digitalwoodcarver.com. http://www.digitalwoodcarver.com/

Legacycncwoodworking.com. https://lwmcnc.com/


----------

